# Nissan Generator Gl600



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

Customer brought me this generator for repair,it looks like a small suitcase.He said it leaks fuel,I do not have any info on this generator.I tried a google search and found nothing on it.Any ideas.

Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## HikerBrowndog (Oct 25, 2011)

*Nissan GL 600 generator*



jsouth said:


> Customer brought me this generator for repair,it looks like a small suitcase.He said it leaks fuel,I do not have any info on this generator.I tried a google search and found nothing on it.Any ideas.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jerry


Jerry,

I bought a Nissan GL600 generator new in 1983. It was sold as a promotional item at Nissan car dealerships ( I bought a new truck back then.) Anyway the thing still runs great and I have the complete "book" manual for it.

The "case" for the generator is just screwed/bolted together and completly comes apart easily for cleaning and service (and to expose likely deteriorated fuel line that is leaking. 


Glad to photo copy and mail you copies of pages....Do you need any
specific information from the book?

Jim


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

Hiker you might want to check the date on this post
pretty old


----------



## TURKEYBOX (Apr 25, 2012)

Hiker, I know that it uses a Mikuni carb.... I was just wondering if you could see which one so that I can replace this old one, and get her running again. THANKS


----------



## Autores (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi:
Is the offer for info from the manual still available? I would greatly appreciate any info yo have on the carb, and fuel line routing.


----------



## djknoedler (Jan 24, 2014)

*Nissan GL600 Help*

I realize this thread is old but if the gentleman in Columbus still has the manual I'd like to buy a copy-I also live in Columbus. I have one of these and am about to restore it. Trying to find specs on parts that aren't available so I can machine/source them.

Does anyone know if there are any sites selling parts for ANY Nissan portable generators? I have access to at least 2 that are being sold for great prices given their quality.

Thanks.

I'm at [email protected]


----------



## NathanGraham (Feb 15, 2014)

*Nissan gl600 carb*

If someone can help, I need a pic of the springs on the carburetor. I took mine apart and like an idiot I don't remember where the smaller one goes. Laugh at my expense. It's ok...A manual would be great too. Ill pay top dollar. I did take pics but my 3 year old daughter erased a bunch of my stuff...


----------



## Kevin K (Apr 4, 2020)

NathanGraham said:


> *Nissan gl600 carb*
> 
> If someone can help, I need a pic of the springs on the carburetor. I took mine apart and like an idiot I don't remember where the smaller one goes. Laugh at my expense. It's ok...A manual would be great too. Ill pay top dollar. I did take pics but my 3 year old daughter erased a bunch of my stuff...



I, too, have a GL600 that leaks fuel. I'd love to see a diagram of the Mikuni carb set up. If there is a manual out there I'd sure like to look at it.

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## Tedd (Apr 7, 2020)

Manual still available. I just got one from my grandpa. In great shape runs but on half choke


----------



## Tedd (Apr 7, 2020)

Kevin K said:


> I, too, have a GL600 that leaks fuel. I'd love to see a diagram of the Mikuni carb set up. If there is a manual out there I'd sure like to look at it.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Kevin


I Can get pictures for you. Did you find a manual


----------



## Kevin K (Apr 4, 2020)

Not yet. This generator has run faithfully for over 35 years but recently whenever I run it gas leaks from somewhere inside. So, I took it apart and saw the fuel line coming from the tank to the carb. But there are two more rubber lines coming from the carb that just look like vents or drains. I don't know if these lines are supposed to be just hanging around.

I'd love to see how the carb is set up. Any help you could provide would be great.

Thanks for the reply.

Kevin


----------



## Kevin K (Apr 4, 2020)

Tedd said:


> I Can get pictures for you. Did you find a manual


Actually, pictures of the correct carb set up would be great as well. Thanks.


----------



## Kevin K (Apr 4, 2020)

Tedd said:


> Manual still available. I just got one from my grandpa. In great shape runs but on half choke


How can I get a hold of this manual? Thanks. Kevin


----------



## Tedd (Apr 7, 2020)

Kevin K said:


> Actually, pictures of the correct carb set up would be great as well. Thanks.


I will try to get you picts later today.


----------



## Kevin K (Apr 4, 2020)

Tedd said:


> I will try to get you picts later today.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Tedd (Apr 7, 2020)

Hey Kevin. Hit me up later today so I don't forget your pictures.


----------



## Kevin K (Apr 4, 2020)

I certainly will. I'm looking to see how and where all of the rubber lines attach to the carburetor. 

Thanks again for doing this. I almost have the thing back together and your pics will get me to the finish.

Kevin


----------



## cmgilley (May 12, 2020)

Kevin K said:


> How can I get a hold of this manual? Thanks. Kevin


Is it possible to get you to email me a copy of the manual? I just got one of these myself. Thanks in advance


----------



## Vixen21 (Dec 29, 2021)

Tedd said:


> Hey Kevin. Hit me up later today so I don't forget your pictures.


Any chance you could send info on my gl600 gen?
I too need carb info.
Jack


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

You really shouldnt post your actual location and other contact information on a public forum. They are all constantly being combed for this type of information and added to spam lists and other nefarious activities. If you want to contact a specific person click on their avatar and start a conversation and exchange information privately.

BTW hikerbrowndog made one post here back in 2011 and has never came back to follow up with anyone who has posted here or requested information.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> You really shouldnt post your actual location and other contact information on a public forum. They are all constantly being combed for this type of information and added to spam lists and other nefarious activities. If you want to contact a specific person click on their avatar and start a conversation and exchange information privately.
> 
> BTW hikerbrowndog made one post here back in 2011 and has never came back to follow up with anyone who has posted here or requested information.


My name is Elmer J. Fudd. I own a mansion and a yaght.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)




----------



## Alfredo Saldana (11 mo ago)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> You really shouldnt post your actual location and other contact information on a public forum. They are all constantly being combed for this type of information and added to spam lists and other nefarious activities. If you want to contact a specific person click on their avatar and start a conversation and exchange information privately.
> 
> BTW hikerbrowndog made one post here back in 2011 and has never came back to follow up with anyone who has posted here or requested information.


Thanks for the advice my brother!


----------



## stuartmotorsports (16 d ago)

I have a brand new Nissan GL600 generator and I guess the coil went bad or was defective from the factory. I bought a Robin coil but it is not the correct one. Any ideas where to get a new coil? Bobby 772-288-7477


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Are there any engine numbers visible on the blower housing? Any numbers on the coil? Need numbers to work with. This was probably a private label, a search indicates someone thinks is a Robin R650, but I compared the two and they're not the same.


----------



## stuartmotorsports (16 d ago)

paulr44 said:


> Are there any engine numbers visible on the blower housing? Any numbers on the coil? Need numbers to work with. This was probably a private label, a search indicates someone thinks is a Robin R650, but I compared the two and they're not the same.


No numbers on the coil, I'll check the blower housing. May be the same as a Robin R600.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

stuartmotorsports said:


> I have a brand new Nissan GL600 generator and I guess the coil went bad or was defective from the factory. I bought a Robin coil but it is not the correct one. Any ideas where to get a new coil? Bobby


Is it not still under factory warranty.....


----------



## stuartmotorsports (16 d ago)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Is it not still under factory warranty.....


Haha, warranty ran out 35 years ago. New , never used it . Finally went to use it and no spark. I bought a replacement coil from a Robin/Subaru motor but it's not correct.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

What test(s) did you use to determine there was no spark?


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

BTW it probably has a low-oil shut down switch. Some can be overly sensitive, top up oil; or isolate coil from kill circuit for testing.


----------

